# "Unmilled" sphagnum moss?



## Anolefan (Jun 2, 2009)

What does "unmilled" mean?

I have this book that keeps recommending "Unmilled" sphagnum moss as a substrate for amphibians. I know what sphagnum moss is but what does unmilled mean and can you recommend some brands of sphagnum moss that are unmilled?

Thanks


----------



## snowgoose (May 5, 2009)

Well milled Spaggnum moss is moss that has bee milled to make it tiny so almost like grains of moss if that makes sence. So any "normal" moss for sale is usually unmilled.


----------



## Anolefan (Jun 2, 2009)

snowgoose said:


> Well milled Spaggnum moss is moss that has bee milled to make it tiny so almost like grains of moss if that makes sence. So any "normal" moss for sale is usually unmilled.


OK thanks. Now I can get on with my life:lol2:


----------

